# UPDATE (what do you think)



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

For thoes who have been reading the thread (what do you think) this is an update!

Today the mailman brought me a queen-NO NOTICE that it was comeing no call from the post office she is ALIVE and in a nuc.

I got what I paid for and I will leave it at that!!


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Sounds like they attempted to make ammends... but, like you said, "You get what you pay for".


----------

